# pfroftp: Bestehenden User für FTP zulassen



## PhoenixDH (18. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich konfiguriere zum ersten mal einen vServer mit Ubuntu 12.04.
Gehärtet habe ich den Server bereits. In dem Zuge habe ich auch einen neuen User "USER" angelegt.
Diesem User möchte ich jetzt FTP Rechte verpassen.

Ich habe mir die User bereits mal ausgelesen:

```
USER:X:9999: ....
```

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist 9999 dann die User-ID.

D.h. kann ich dann mit dem Befehl den User darauf zulassen:

```
ftpasswd --passwd --name USER --uid 9999 --home /var/www --shell /bin/false
```

Passt das so?

Klar, berechtigen auf Fileebene muss ich dann ja noch ...

Danke ...


----------



## PhoenixDH (19. April 2013)

Kann mir das keiner sagen?

Danke und schönes Wochenende.


----------



## threadi (21. April 2013)

Die Antwort auf die Frage hängt glaube ich davon ab wie Du proftp konfiguriert hast? Besonders auf welchem Weg proftp die Nutzerdaten prüfen soll?


----------



## PhoenixDH (21. April 2013)

Ich habe mittlerweile sehr viel damit rumgespielt, komme jedoch nicht zu einer erfolgreichen konfiguration.

Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe prüft proftpd die /etc/groups

Dahinter steckt auch noch PLESK.


----------



## threadi (21. April 2013)

/etc/group kenne ich, /etc/groups nicht. Ersteres enthält die Gruppenkonfigurationen. Könnte es sein, dass die Nutzer einer bestimmten Gruppe zugehörig sein müssen um sich per FTP verbinden zu können? Sollte in der proftp-Konfiguration ersichtlich sein.

Und wenn Du Plesk hast dann legt man FTP-Nutzer doch über Plesk an?


----------



## PhoenixDH (21. April 2013)

Meine ich doch 

In der Config steht nur das die zum Auth verwendet wird.
Aber selbst wenn ich den User in root aufnheme klappt das nicht wirklich.

So sieht die Config aus:

```
ServerName                      "XXX"
#ServerType                     standalone
ServerType                      inetd
DefaultServer                   on

ShowSymlinks                    off

TimeoutNoTransfer               600
TimeoutStalled                  600
TimeoutIdle                     1200

<Global>
 DefaultRoot    /var/www/vhosts FTPADMIN
 DefaultRoot    ~               psacln
 AllowOverwrite                 on
 RootLogin                      off
</Global>

DefaultTransferMode             binary
UseFtpUsers                     on

SetEnv TZ :/etc/localtime
# Port 21 is the standard FTP port.
Port                            21
# Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new dirs and files
# from being group and world writable.
Umask                           022

# To prevent DoS attacks, set the maximum number of child processes
# to 30.  If you need to allow more than 30 concurrent connections
# at once, simply increase this value.  Note that this ONLY works
# in standalone mode, in inetd mode you should use an inetd server
# that allows you to limit maximum number of processes per service
# (such as xinetd)
MaxInstances                    30

#Following part of this config file were generate by PSA automatically
#Any changes in this part will be overwritten by next manipulation
#with Anonymous FTP feature in PSA control panel.

#Include directive should point to place where FTP Virtual Hosts configurations
#preserved

ScoreboardFile /var/run/proftpd_scoreboard

# Primary log file mest be outside of system logrotate province

TransferLog /opt/psa/var/log/xferlog

#Change default group for new files and directories in vhosts dir to psacln

<Directory /var/www/vhosts>
       GroupOwner      psacln
</Directory>

# Enable PAM authentication
AuthPAM on
AuthPAMConfig proftpd

IdentLookups off
UseReverseDNS off

AuthGroupFile   /etc/group

Include /etc/proftpd.include
```

Kann man da noch was optimieren?


----------

